# Transferring data(pics mostly) from XIAomi Redmi Notie 4G to PC



## anarchy0x (Jan 5, 2016)

I've been getting this problem while transferring pcs from Xiaomi, the pics simply won't move (trying to do a cut & paste here) & sometimes they do after doing it for a second or third time or even more attempts. Even while using copy paste I'm not able to get all the pics. This has made my experience very frustrating..any suggestions please?


----------



## swatkats (Jan 5, 2016)

Tried transferring with MiPCsuite?


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2016)

Tried transferring via Shareit or Sendanywhere?


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Jan 5, 2016)

Try daemonsync its best for syncing pictures I'm using it on a regular basis.


----------



## anarchy0x (Jan 6, 2016)

Tred  MiPCsuite, worked fine.. thanks everyone.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2016)

Next time also try Remote Manager functionality of ES file explorer to transfer data wirelessly. Works flawlessly.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 7, 2016)

Install Flicker app on your phone and get the images and videos to upload to 1000Gb free online storage.
I have done this so all my photos are safe and I can access them all on you phone or PC.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 7, 2016)

Gollum said:


> Install Flicker app on your phone and get the images and videos to upload to 1000Gb free online storage.
> I have done this so all my photos are safe and I can access them all on you phone or PC.



Until one day, flickr decides to make the subscription pro, limit the storage, or worse, decides to shut down with few months (or days?) notice. 
I don't get how people trust cloud storage for their life.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 7, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Until one day, flickr decides to make the subscription pro, limit the storage, or worse, decides to shut down with few months (or days?) notice.
> I don't get how people trust cloud storage for their life.



Flicker is used by a lot of people and hence they have this kind of storage.
And since this is an image service I keep is as a 2nd backup.
rest all files are backed up on a Hard Drive.
But flicker app backs up all the images on my phone automatically as soon as I am on WiFi


----------



## Vyom (Jan 7, 2016)

Well, ok. But it's Flickr. You wrote the wrong spell three times. So had to correct you. 
As a second backup, its a wise choice.


----------



## sankar789 (Jan 9, 2016)

Try transferring via shareit, it usually works.


----------



## Cruzy (Jan 10, 2016)

Shareit and ES file explorer are your best friends for transferring data from phone to PC


----------



## ChristopherMAnaya (Apr 12, 2016)

Flickr app is best to transfer data for your phone.


----------



## vikas tanwar (May 24, 2016)

Here is an link of an app which were help you to Transferring data from XIAomi Redmi Notie 4G to PC.
source:AirDroid - Android on Computer – Android Apps on Google Pla


----------

